# Minuet in the style of Haydn



## Roni22

Hi,

Here's a stylization: a 'minuet & trio' in the style of Haydn that I've just composed.

Music

Score

Thanks for listening. Looking forward to comments! 

Roni
http://classicalmusicblog.com/


----------



## Roi N

Nice minuet, I have to say. Interensting, surprising re-entance, has many good qualities. The stand-alone repeating C in bar 6 should be fixed however. 

All in all, this is a realyy good minuet. And it's nice to see that there are more Israeli Classical-composers, and that I'm not the only one... Go Israel!


----------



## DaDirkNL

Very nice! I enjoyed it.


----------



## MertonMusic

Lovely piece  This would possibly be suitable for piano student, maybe try it o ut with some or present to a piano school. 

All the best.


----------

